# Door to door?



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

After failed mailers, little success with a radio ad, and mild success advertising on place-mats at the local diner, i've started going door-to-door in targeted neighborhoods to pick up some more residential.

Anyone else do this regularly?, How much success have you had?


i'm offering much lower rates than usual to fill my route gaps in these neighborhoods, but I need to get people to hear me out. i'm fairly sure if people listen to me long enough to hear a price, i'll have em' sold. the issue I had in my tests this morning was people dismissing me before I can get a sentence out.. I guess i'm not the sweet-talker I thought I was. I was well-dressed, drove my lettered truck with the plow on it, even had a clipboard with contracts in hand. Signed three, failed on nearly 20. my prices are below my area average just for these neighborhoods.

Tips? Tricks? Criticism?

Is there a better approach?

Thanks.
dsr.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

You sold 3 clients this morning, and you think that's a fail? I ran some numbers with a co-worker. If you sign up 1 person per $200-$300 spent, you're winning. 

Margin is roughly 40% for snow, so assuming it's a $500 contract, your breakeven point is $200 if you want a 1 year payback. If you're estimating a 3 year payback (which is pretty standard in manufacturing), that means each client is worth $600 to you! 

So I'm not sure what you were expecting, but I feel like $1,800 for one mornings work is a pretty good run.

All that being said, please keep me posted about your success, my co-worker wants to try this, and I'd love the information.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Whats there response when they dismiss you, I will give you credit going door to door, This shows ambition. You picked up 3 your not going to sell everybody. Your a little late too most that are serious probably already have a contractor. Give it sometime you can't build a client base overnight. Some people just don't like people at there door selling services. 

Some people don't prepare you will get more work just from being out there in a storm and after. Don't get discouraged you will get where you want to be in time. Maybe you will pickup some more today. Good Luck.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

3 outta 20 is pretty good. I've tried the same method and was pretty happy with about 1 outta 10. Maybe I'm not critical enough of myself lol. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

areo, Make sure your not over dressing. Just be clean not that your not you know what I mean. Your a working man. Make sure you follow up with the ones that tell you they will let you know. Thumbs Up


----------



## Snow-Mt-Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

When you did your mailers. Did you get the names off the tax records? The average return on mailers is 1%. Yep that's correct . Did you pick your neighborhoods well in advance. That's when you should start marketing to them. Are there any publications you can put adds in? Such as like Treasure chest or may be everybody's business. I say this because any thing that goes to the home , may make it inside. Do you also do lawns by any chance. Three new accounts in one day. A good start. Like the above poster said . Most do not get ready. If there's a freek storm. Make sure you get out. One push, one cut it's not much different. A good chance to get in front of people and sell what makes you different. Do you carry all your documents with you. I see contracts you said contracts. Put a site seller together. Show casing your business. Show selectively what sets you apart.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow. 3 is good!

In 30 days you could have nearly 100 customers. 

I use adwords with huge success, had to turn it off after 60 days. Works amazing if setup simply.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Snow-Mt-Guy said:


> When you did your mailers. Did you get the names off the tax records? The average return on mailers is 1%. Yep that's correct . Did you pick your neighborhoods well in advance. That's when you should start marketing to them. Are there any publications you can put adds in? Such as like Treasure chest or may be everybody's business. I say this because any thing that goes to the home , may make it inside. Do you also do lawns by any chance. Three new accounts in one day. A good start. Like the above poster said . Most do not get ready. If there's a freek storm. Make sure you get out. One push, one cut it's not much different. A good chance to get in front of people and sell what makes you different. Do you carry all your documents with you. I see contracts you said contracts. Put a site seller together. Show casing your business. Show selectively what sets you apart.


Yep I was just gonna say mailers and door to door average 1%. You getting 3 out of 20 is really good. Personally I get all my snow removal from clients that I service for my contracting business. In the beginning I did exactly what you are doing. You have a good success rate so don't give up. Your doing something right. It's takes a couple years to build a full route. Here are tips that worked for me.

The day before a storm post ads in Craigslist.
Sign up with Home Advisor. I average 15 one time plows after the storm is over every storm.
It's a little late now but for next year talk to the HOA's. I plow the roads and sidewalks for three HOA's. Around here the HOA's don't do driveways. However they all have lists of residential snow removal contractors for when their homeowners call them for referrals.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

FredG said:


> areo, Make sure your not over dressing. Just be clean not that your not you know what I mean. Your a working man. Make sure you follow up with the ones that tell you they will let you know. Thumbs Up


Tomorrow i'm going to try the Reflective carhart and Company hat approach, we'll see how that goes.



Snow-Mt-Guy said:


> When you did your mailers. Did you get the names off the tax records? The average return on mailers is 1%. Yep that's correct . Did you pick your neighborhoods well in advance. That's when you should start marketing to them. Are there any publications you can put adds in? Such as like Treasure chest or may be everybody's business. I say this because any thing that goes to the home , may make it inside. Do you also do lawns by any chance. Three new accounts in one day. A good start. Like the above poster said . Most do not get ready. If there's a freek storm. Make sure you get out. One push, one cut it's not much different. A good chance to get in front of people and sell what makes you different. Do you carry all your documents with you. I see contracts you said contracts. Put a site seller together. Show casing your business. Show selectively what sets you apart.


I did it the hard way, but I felt like it would work better because it was more personalized. I drove around, targeting address's that looked easily plowable, and writing them a personalized letter, tossing a stamp on it, and dropping it off at the post office box that night. I got zero responses.



cjames808 said:


> Wow. 3 is good!
> 
> In 30 days you could have nearly 100 customers.
> 
> I use adwords with huge success, had to turn it off after 60 days. Works amazing if setup simply.


Google adwords? Never thought of that. may try it.



ktfbgb said:


> Yep I was just gonna say mailers and door to door average 1%. You getting 3 out of 20 is really good. Personally I get all my snow removal from clients that I service for my contracting business. In the beginning I did exactly what you are doing. You have a good success rate so don't give up. Your doing something right. It's takes a couple years to build a full route. Here are tips that worked for me.
> 
> The day before a storm post ads in Craigslist.
> Sign up with Home Adviser. I average 15 one time plows after the storm is over every storm.
> It's a little late now but for next year talk to the HOA's. I plow the roads and sidewalks for three HOA's. Around here the HOA's don't do driveways. However they all have lists of residential snow removal contractors for when their homeowners call them for referrals.


First storm is supposed to be this weekend, That's usually how I get my customers. it's a college town so everyone around here is last-minute. The amount of cold calls I get the morning after is next to ridiculous. Probably at a rate of at least 3 an hour. I suppose this means my marketing is working, just not the way I've intended. I like having contracts BEFORE the snow, so I can have man-power and a route set-up. just makes it more difficult on me, so I bill accordingly. If these people would sign earlier, they'd pay much less. I don't know how to convey that to the locals.

Craigslist and facebook have been my biggest successes. I run a targeted ad during a storm on FB, and constantly flood craigslist. 
Those get me 100's of calls per storm.

Just signed on Home Adviser, perhaps it'll work out.

perhaps i'm just being picky about the whole contract thing. I like have the money in my hand so I know i'll get paid.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

areoseek said:


> Tomorrow i'm going to try the Reflective carhart and Company hat approach, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I did it the hard way, but I felt like it would work better because it was more personalized. I drove around, targeting address's that looked easily plowable, and writing them a personalized letter, tossing a stamp on it, and dropping it off at the post office box that night. I got zero responses.
> 
> ...


The way I convey it to the locals is this. They call for a one time service. I give them the one time service price. They say ok come and do it. I show up ask about the drive etc. to try and get as much info as possible as whats under the snow. Have them walk the edges and show where they want snow located. Have them sign the one time waiver and price agreement. Plow to where their footprints are as edge markers. Once finished you know better of long it will take etc. Approach to collet payment. After payment advise them what it would cost if they were under contract and on the route. Usually half or more of what I just charged for a one time plow. Many of them realize how much they will save and will want to sign on, the others will only want emergency service when its too much for them to handle. In that case you charge them whatever you just charged them each time they call.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Like said above, 3 out of 23 or so is great! Hang in there.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Some of those who haven't responded to your mailings may be keeping your flyer though. Speaking as a homeowner, I've held onto fliers that were left at my mailbox as kind if an emergency backup. I figure that if they drive around my area dropping their information off, then it was highly likely they would respond if I did call them. I would not do that with a mailer though, because it probably was mailed to thousands of random people, and in all likelihood would not respond if I did call them. 

Wait for the first few snows, and you may get additional responses


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I would dress nice like you have been, it's more approachable. Like others have said 3 for 20 is great, that's 15% success rate. Your problem is only doing 20 houses. Most people dislike solicitors, so you will turn people off from the beginning. Just tell the people not interested thank you and move on. Don't try to keep selling unless you can give them your card for emergencies. Once people start seeing your truck in the area doing their neighbors they might call. Also have some door hangers made. If people don't answer just hang a hanger and move on.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here the local deli small family store. Ask to put up s flyer. If your friends with the owner, tell him they can give out your name.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

3 in 20 is pretty good. You just need to cover more ground is all.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think you did good. I would think door to door is hard. Most people don't like a stranger at their door.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 3 in 20 is pretty good. You just need to cover more ground is all.





Randall Ave said:


> I think you did good. I would think door to door is hard. Most people don't like a stranger at their door.


^^^^^^^
I agree with these 2

I personally wouldn't like someone coming to my door selling snow or lawn service, but I can be a real jerk and drink too much, so take that for what its worth. 1 piece of advice I will suggest though, if you continue to do this ---- back up before they answer the door...nothing pisses me off more then someone right in my face when I answer my front door...plus if its a women home alone, you'll creep them out more often...and in my case its probably best they don't smell the excessive amount of alcohol on my breath unless they want their nose hairs singed


----------



## Sabik (Nov 25, 2016)

wow, great job!

Not that you signed many contracts, but the effort is everything. 
I think having friendly attitude, and speaking/behaving naturally is the key. I've worked in sales, and the problem i encountered is that people have a lot of biases when dealing with a sales person, and justly so...that's why it could be hard to sell.

So for you to to not be associated with sales is the key, I think. Don't act like a sales person (no clipboard), don't speak like a sales person (pre-made speech), don't behave like one (desperate, pushy). You are their neighbor with a plow truck.

Be relaxed, genuine, have general points you want to communicate..and don't act as if you NEED their business IMMEDIATELY. This will eliminate the need for a self-defence wall customers immediately put. Tell them your schedule is filling up fast and ask if they would want to schedule the service, or they need to get back to you. 

Also, start with questions-not answers. Many people don't need answers, because they haven't even had the question. Maybe they don't need your service, maybe they already use someone. Maybe they don't do snow removal at all. Don't try to convince them they need to have it, look for people who already know it, by asking: I am so and so, did you have a plan to remove snow this season? are you using anyone for snow removal? do you usually do snow removal? if yes- then the AMAZING price difference, not before. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sabik (Nov 25, 2016)

also, why not do online marketing ?? website, paid ads, etc...

Our snow removal company has just opened a brand new website, and it's already on page 2,3 of Google. Here it is, if you wanted to check it out http://www.snowremovalspokane.com/

Very wordy, but that's for ranking purposes, not really for reading..

These days that's probably the most smart strategy for marketing, since most people use search engines on their smartphone to find services they need. And the nice thing about that is you invest once, and it's working for you 24/7. I expect to start receiving calls right after the snow falls here in Spokane,WA. I can keep you updated, if you like on how its doing.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mailers are a waste of money...websites..Facebook..Etc are fine... Face to Face is a bit tough because what someone mentioned earlier...It pisses most people off...

What I have found the most effective is...In an area that you have accounts already do door hangers or flyers...Carpet bomb the area several times over the course of the fall...Offer seasonal,per push and a small discount option for prepay..

The key to making good money in residential market is a tight route...Your not gonna gain that route in one year...Pay attention to what's going on around the accounts you are already servicing and target them for the following year...Lastly...do a good job and be timely in what your doing and word of mouth will spread in that neighborhood...

A Web presence is fine...But nothing works better to gain accounts and build your business in the early years than boots to the ground and doing a good job


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> Mailers are a waste of money...websites..Facebook..Etc are fine... Face to Face is a bit tough because what someone mentioned earlier...It pisses most people off...
> 
> What I have found the most effective is...In an area that you have accounts already do door hangers or flyers...Carpet bomb the area several times over the course of the fall...Offer seasonal,per push and a small discount option for prepay..
> 
> ...


2nd best post to mine in this thread:waving:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> 2nd best post to mine in this thread:waving:


We have a new contestant in who has the biggest Ego along with Oomkes and Buffy...Thumbs Up..


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> We have a new contestant in who has the biggest Ego along with Oomkes and Buffy...Thumbs Up..


...now if I could only "like" my own posts


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plow4beer said:


> ...now if I could only "like" my own posts


Don't worry...Mark is working closely on that feature with MJD...


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't worry...Mark is working closely on that feature with MJD...


No, he's not and let's get back on topic please

Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

i guess its all in how you do it. i found word of mouth best, then mailings next... forget newspaper/web. 

The only way to make good $ in resi work is to keep the houses in tight. I dont get paid to drive between houses, I have yet to find a home owner willing to pay $250/hour for my travel time.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I soled door to door at one time, learned a lot. for one thing in most town you have to register with the police or you will be picked up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

theplowmeister said:


> I soled door to door at one time, learned a lot. for one thing in most town you have to register with the police or you will be picked up.


Remember I'm in Jersey. In this town, and many others you have to be registered with the town, have a photo ID. The town has a do not disturb list. So even if you're registered these homes are off limits. You will be ticketed, or picked up.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make a deal with the local paper boys, let them hand out flyers, offer them 20 for every customer they get


----------

